# Pregnancy questions - bleeding and sore belly!



## claroj (Aug 6, 2002)

HiI'm 12/13 wks pregnant and am stressing so much about this pregnancy (it's my 3 pregnancy, I had a miscarriage in Dec which is why I think I am worrying so much about this one)Anyway, I've got 2 questions:1) I had a really bad case of D last night (and was even wretching as though I was going to vomit). Anyway, after several hours of sitting on toilet I noticed some very watery red blood coming from my vagina. It scared me to death! I am booked in for a scan in a couple of days so have got to wait till then to find out if everything is ok. However, I've not had anymore bleeding since. It is possible that I could have 'popped a blood vessel' or something whilst I was straining?2) My stomach is sooo tender and sore, I've got a 2yr old who loves climbing and jumping on me but now when she leans on my stomach is really hurts and is very uncomfortable. Is this a pregnancy thing or an IBS thing? I never know which symptom is which!Thanks


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

My first pregnancy I was spotting and was sore and crampy. I thought I was having a miscarriage.They did an ultra sound and discoverd I was having twins! So sometimes it's not always bad news. Hang in there. I know you must be very anxious. I would be too.


----------



## 14419 (Jul 27, 2006)

yeah it could be that due to your miscarriage, you are just haveing severe anxiety..u shudnt do that, it will affect your health otherwise. Just trust yourself and God, everyfin will b awright. Take care.


----------

